# For Sale: Size L BALCS concealable body armor



## Salt USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

Howdy folks.  I'm ditching more stuff in order to earn money to live in NYC New Haven Cambridge wherever the hell I end up.  For sale is a set of BALCS soft armor inserts made by PACA in a low-profile vest.






Here's the item descriptions
http://www.triadtactical.com/PACA-Heat-Sealed-SPR-IIIA-SPEAR-BALCS-Inserts.html
http://www.triadtactical.com/PACA-Low-Visibility-Carrier.html

I purchased these from another guy, who got this and never used it, so it's in impeccable condition. I hardly ever used it as it's just too big for me! I'm about 5'10 and it fits nicely but just a little too large!. But it disappears on people 6' and above. I'm looking for 500$ 465$ 430!shipped.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 27, 2013)

Reducing price to 465$


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 3, 2013)

Down to 430$


----------

